# So what did Santa bring you?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A new Tristan recording and Brendel Beethoven here.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Graffman complete recordings

Bach St Matthew Passion - Jacobs


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

iPod nano. Very happy about that as it will be much nicer for workouts than the iPod classic I've been using.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 and serenade 
Beethoven Sonata No. 14 
Mozart Horn Concerto No. 4 
Beethoven Pathetique, Adagio 
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto Andante 
Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1 Adagio 
Mendelssohn Nocturne 

And others, from CDs! Menuhin, Meyer, and Kovacevich with the London Phil or Berlin Phil, with Haitink, Karajan of Marriner conducting.... I cannot wait to give these a listen!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Real peace on earth. Quiet solitude.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A partridge in a pear tree.

I don't have space for the tree and the partridge is pooing everywhere.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> the partridge is pooing everywhere.


Here you go:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/jamie-at-home/pan-fried-partridge-with-a-delicate-pearl-barley-pea-and-lettuce-stew-recipe/index.html


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Santa brought me peace and quiet. Curiously refreshing.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Santa is patiently waiting for some tickets to go on general sale.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Sennheiser HD 598 headphones + headphone amp--that was my best gift. Perfect for to listen to:

Massenet - Werther
Massenet - Manon
Puccini - La Rondine
Bruckner - The Nine Symphonies (Karajan)

...among some other CDs I got!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

mstar said:


> Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21 and serenade
> Beethoven Sonata No. 14
> Mozart Horn Concerto No. 4
> Beethoven Pathetique, Adagio
> ...


Which was the mystery CD?

I got a whole morning of building Star Wars Legos and an afternoon of cleaning. That and a sweatshirt.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

My wife and both boys home for a "real" family day


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

My two main gifts:

I received three of these Analysis Plus Oval One cables--left, right, center for my Oppo 105









and the complete _Breaking Bad_ show on Blu-ray:


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought for myself (because no-one else was going to) the complete works of Brahms on DG. Before today, I had pretty much entirely neglected Brahms' solo piano music (shameful, I know), but Wow! the Op.117 Intermezzos are simply wonderful.










I also bought myself a few other books and CDs. And a pretty cool Icelandic jumper. Pretty sad really that I buy myself presents at Christmas, but all I got off "Santa" was a few boxes of chocolates.


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Santa didn't bring me anything because he's not real.

But I did get a really nice CD for Christmas:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

ClutchDisc said:


> Santa didn't bring me anything because he's not real.
> 
> But I did get a really nice CD for Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 31159


Shhhhh. Easy on the Santa thing. According to the "What is your age?" thread, we have at least 50 members under the age of 20. A few of them are bound to still leave milk and cookies (and perhaps a few others as well).


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Boy did I make out.*

Following CD's:





















Following DVD:









Received following book:









Very well written. Readable by non-musicians.

My son gave a facsimile copy of the original score of Mahler's _Seventh_.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Socks, a bottle of The Glenlivet, and $15 on iTunes.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Graffman complete recordings


Be sure to check out the remarkable Prokofiev piano concerti Nos. 1 & 3 w Szell an the Cleveland... Zowie!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Austin Powers VHS and an army camouflage Santa hat. Wait...that was my brother. Santa brought me clothes.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Flamme said:


>


Flamme, apparently this year's gift is destined to land you on the naughty list for 2014's annual installment; however, I suspect you'll make the most of it. Incidentally, though she looks nothing like Spock, her sensible winter wardrobe denotes a comparable faculty for rational decision-making.../K



ClutchDisc said:


> Santa didn't bring me anything because he's not real


Oh Clutch, if I lived in the "Detroit area" I'd have lost faith too.../K



Kontrapunctus said:


> the complete _Breaking Bad_ show on Blu-ray


Don't mean to be a kill-joy, but if you'll check the tag I believe you'll see that was destined for me...please forward immediately. I'm not kidding. (Do you feel sufficiently menaced into action?)/K


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

65 discs of listening pleasure.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

He hasn't _yet_, but if I'm very good, I believe he's thinking of buying me a Jordi Savall collection of Rameau's instrumental pieces...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm very difficult to shop for, so the big thing I got was a $200 Amazon gift card. (I won't be spending it on music, though--I plan to get a SSD for my computer). I also got a bottle of Shiraz by The Little Penguin, which I thought you might find humorous. 

EDIT: If you're wondering (you weren't), the wine is pretty good. It tastes very much like a Merlot, but a bit more neutral. The fruity undertones described on the bottle are very subtle, and the wine itself is a very, very deep red color--almost black when held up to a light.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

ClutchDisc said:


> Santa didn't bring me anything because he's not real.


So, who was molesting me in the department store when I sat on his knee?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Katie said:


> Flamme, apparently this year's gift is destined to land you on the naughty list for 2014's annual installment; however, I suspect you'll make the most of it. Incidentally, though she looks nothing like Spock, her sensible winter wardrobe denotes a comparable faculty for rational decision-making.../K


LOL but why??? She was only here to give me a bit of a magic levitating powder and magic slay ride!!! Nothing indecent, although must admit some things happened on that slay that may fit some descriptions... But for truth sake she is red haired hot elf babe who could refuse...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Santa gave me a pass to totally chill for three days following Christmas. 

After a plethora of performances (and all the associated rehearsals) both as a soloist and accompanist in the weeks leading up to and including the holidays, I'm 'played' out. 

Fortunately I don't have to even look at an organ keyboard ut: until Sunday. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I got a SMARTPHONE! I've been happy with my little cellphone for about 3 years, so this was unexpected. No, it's not an iPhone, it's just as good, but a ton cheaper... $11 a month? You bet. :devil:

I also got some wine. One bottle to drink (now), and another to drink for my 21st birthday... :devil:

Also some chocolate, some clothes... also a new flute likely coming along the way in January as half-Christmas/half-21st birthday gift...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A bunch of very nice sweaters, four books I've been wanting to read (Philip K Dick: A Scanner Darkly and UBIK, Stephen King: Doctor Sleep, and David Mitchell: Ghostwritten) and The Hobbit pt 1 DVD. 

I also used my iTunes gift card to get a Szymanowski album: Stabat Mater and Symphonies 3 and 4


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

From my sister:









And from santa:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Santa gave me a pass to totally chill for three days following Christmas.
> 
> After a plethora of performances (and all the associated rehearsals) both as a soloist and accompanist in the weeks leading up to and including the holidays, I'm 'played' out.
> 
> ...


Amen to that! We don't have to perform until the 10th. Goodbye civility - hello crazy hermit lifestyle.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Jeff N said:


> From my sister:
> 
> View attachment 31191


Santa must have forgot mine at his workshop. I had to go purchase this yesterday. :lol:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

ahammel said:


> Socks, a bottle of The Glenlivet, and $15 on iTunes.


The last has been converted into a a couple of albums:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

ahammel said:


> The last has been converted into a a couple of albums:
> 
> View attachment 31263
> View attachment 31264


The only question remaining is what to do with the Glenlivet. If it's the 15 or 18 I will gladly assist you.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> The only question remaining is what to do with the Glenlivet. If it's the 15 or 18 I will gladly assist you.


It's the 12. Tasty enough, if a bit lacking in personality.

I plan to convert it into a series of pleasant evenings.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

From my friends yesterday two books ''One, Two : Free'', anthology of modern serbian poetry and ''The most beautiful stories'' from Chekhov and two bottles of nice white and red wine...


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Santa gave me a pass to totally chill for three days following Christmas.
> 
> After a plethora of performances (and all the associated rehearsals) both as a soloist and accompanist in the weeks leading up to and including the holidays, I'm 'played' out.
> 
> ...


Do you have uploadable video or audio clip (or link thereto)?


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Flamme said:


> From my friends yesterday two books ''One, Two : Free'', anthology of modern serbian poetry and ''The most beautiful stories'' from Chekhov and two bottles of nice white and red wine...


Been a long time since I sat down with AC, but remember well The Lady with the Dog and The Wedding...should be a lovely companion during the next few months of winter; not to mention the vino!/K


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Im more of a beer guy, but wines will suit me just fine, wasnt really into Chekhov but will go through it i think its gonna be like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> He hasn't _yet_, but if I'm very good, I believe he's thinking of buying me a Jordi Savall collection of Rameau's instrumental pieces...


What did I tell you ... good old Santa! Rameau is on his way...


----------

